# clipped tubes and adhesion removal. 2nd cycle to start 2014



## snj38 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all not been on here since my first failed cycle in april. Am currently recovering from a laparoscopy where the consultant clipped both my tubes and had a good tidy up. They feared I had a large hydrosalpinx but when he got in there it had gone. Am going to have a good xmas and find the energy when the time is right to start a second cycle april time next year. Good news was my remaining ovary I have was good. Phew!!! So one failed ivf, another lot of surgery I hope 2014 will be our year  xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

You have a great chance now  best thing I ever did getting the tubes out and believe I would never have conceived my boys if I hadn't gone ahead.

Best wishes to you and enjoy Xmas xox


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

Had my tubes clipped 2 weeks ago too. Fingers crossed for us


----------



## reeshy (Mar 9, 2013)

I also had my tubes clipped and I feel better in this round! I hated always seeing a black mark on the screen during my ultrasounds last time. I always had a bad feeling about them.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

good luck reeshy ur PUPO


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow ur Pregnant Reeshy congratulations!!!!! another "tubes out" success


----------

